
Better User Experience With Storytelling - raju
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2010/02/11/better-user-experience-through-storytelling-part-2/
======
raju
That is Part II of the series. You can find Part I here -
[http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2010/01/29/better-user-
exper...](http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2010/01/29/better-user-experience-
using-storytelling-part-one/)

